# ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"



## أم فيصل (6 أغسطس 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



إخواني وأخواتي الكرام 



بداية كل عام وأنتم بخير 



ومن ثم عدنا لكم بجديدنا من تصميمات الهدايا بعد انقطاع طويل بسبب ضغوط العمل وكثرة المشاغل راجين من المولى القدير أن يحوز على رضاكم ما قدمناه لكم ومانقدمه الآن وفي المستقبل إن شاء الله



وهذه الهدية من تصميم وتنفيذ " فن العناية" 




أم فيصل _ الرياض 



ولمن يرغب بها يمكنه مراسلتي عالخاص أو العام




كما يمكنكم تغير اللون أو نوع الشوكلت والكمية




والهدية تحوي على 150 حبة من الشوكلت بما يعادل " 5 كيلو ونصف"



والأسعار كالتالي : قيمة الستاند فارغا ب 120 ريال



وقيمة الشوكلت ب 880 ريال



أي قيمة الستاند كاملا 1000 ريال



ولكم شراء الستاند فارغا أو معبأ بنوع الشوكلت الذي يحدده الزبون




" لا أسامح ولا أحلل من نسب موضوعا أو عملا لي باسمه"

















​


----------



## أم فيصل (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*


*..علمتني الحياة..*
*أن أجعل قلبي مدينة بيوتها المحبة وطرقها التسامح والعفو*
*وأن أعطي ولا أنتظر الرد على العطاء وأن أصدق مع نفسي قبل أن أطلب من أحد أن يفهمني*
*وعلمتني أن لا أندم على شيء وأن أجعل الأمل مصباحاً يرافقني في كل مكان*​


----------



## أم فيصل (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*





: ( وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آَيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ ) 

آل عمران/103 .


----------



## أم فيصل (8 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه 
__________________ 

__________________​


----------



## أم فيصل (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

سبحان الله وبحمد

سبحان الله العظيم 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه​


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه


----------



## أم فيصل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

أستغفر الله


----------



## أم فيصل (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

[size=+0]*لا إله إلا الله*

*محمد رسول الله* [/size]​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

بالتوووفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## أم فيصل (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

ولكم إن شاء الله


----------



## أم فيصل (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

سبحان الله وبحمد

سبحان الله العظيم 
__________________


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

الله يووفقك اختي


----------



## أم فيصل (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

جميع يالغلا


----------



## أم فيصل (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

*" رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب "
*​


----------



## أم فيصل (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

( وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آَيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ ) 

آل عمران/103 .


----------



## جوو الرياض (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

...........................


----------



## أم فيصل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## ابو م..لاك (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

كم سعرها هاذي ياختي


----------



## أم فيصل (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*



ابو م..لاك قال:


> كم سعرها هاذي ياختي


 

أهلا بكم .. 

أخي الكريم قيمة الستاند بدون الشوكولا ب 120 ريال 

يزيد على ذلك كمية الشوكولا ونوعها لأن الأسعار تختلف من اللبناني أو البلجيكي أو الوطني وغير ذلك

عموما رقمي عندك بالخاص وحياكم الله بأي وقت 

وشااااااكرة مرووووركم الطيب


----------



## أم فيصل (28 يناير 2012)

*رد: ستاند حديقة الشوكولا من " فن العناية"*

إذا أردت البركة في بيتك*.؟!*

*قل وأنت ساجد **:
**)**رب أنزلني منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين**(

*​


----------

